# Sennheiser G4me One vs Beyerdynamic MMX300



## zero334 (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo all zusammen,

ich bin gerade daran, mir ein neues Headset zu kaufen. Die Frage ist nur welches.
Ich habe mir jetzt einfach mal das Sennheiser G4me One und das Beyerdynamic MMX300 kommen lassen. Beide hören sich gut an, jedoch bilde ich mir ein, dass das Beyerdynamic sich ein bisschen besser anhört (was meint Ihr was sich besser anhört?).

Da ich sonst nur eine Soundkarte onboard habe, habe ich mir noch die Sennheiser GSX1000 kommen lassen, an denen ich beide getestet habe.

Das Problem was ich gerade habe, ist das ich eher zum Beyerdynamic tendiere, dieses jedoch keine Möglichkeit bietet das Mikrofon zu muten.
Der GSX1000 kann das meinen bisherigen recherchen nach anscheinend leider auch nicht (lasse mich gerne eines anderen belehren).

Mein momentanes Headset, das es zu ersetzten gilt ist das Razer megalodon(USB). Dieses hatte die Soundkarte mit in so einem kleinen Kästchen. Ein Tastendruck auf dieses Kästchen hat genügt, um das Mic zu muten.
Diese Funktion mag ich sehr und ich möchte sie ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr missen. Ich mag es nicht so gerne, wenn meine Freundin ins Zimmer kommt und ich erst aus dem Game heraus, das Teamspeak Fenster finden und dort dann auf Mute klicken muss damit nicht alle mithören.

Ich benutze das Headset zum Musik hören (Rap, Eurodance, Electro) und zum Spielen (CsGo usw.). Filme dagegen eher selten bis gar nicht.

Nun zu meiner Frage, was mache ich am besten?
Bin auf eure Meinungen und Anregungen gespannt


----------



## Research (14. Februar 2017)

Mute Button definieren.


----------



## zero334 (14. Februar 2017)

Mute Button -> Einen Knopf den ich drücken kann, der er mir erlaubt mein Mikrofon Stumm zu schalten, so dass mich kein anderer hören kann. Beim nochmaligen Drücken wird das Mikro wieder freigegeben und jeder kann mich wieder hören. (Im Ts z.B.)


----------



## Lok92 (14. Februar 2017)

Hmm das ist echt ne Kack Situation in der du da steckst, das MMX300 ist normal Oberklasse ums mal simpel auszudrücken. Ich stand selber vor ein paar Tagen vor der Wahl hatte auch das MMX300 hier und ein Sennheiser Game Zero.
Habe mich letztenendes für´s Sennheiser entschieden hat mir einfach vom Tragekomofort besser gefallen und da klappste das Mic nach oben und dein gegenüber hört nix mehr.^^

So auf Anhieb wüsste ich nicht wie man das Problem beheben könnte & dir eine simple Mute Funktion geben kann  Alternativ könnte man es noch versuchen mit nem Hochwertigen Kopfhörer + Modmic die Mic´s kann man meistens muten und sind von
der Qualität ziemlich gut


----------



## xformi (14. Februar 2017)

Du kannst dir in Anwendungen wie Teamspeak einen Button zum Muten des Mikrofons definieren, diese Aktion wird dann auch durch ein entsprechendes Audiosignal bestätigt.
Ich selbst nutze Bild-Rauf zum Stummstellen der Kollegen im Teamspeak/Discord und Bild-Runter zum Muten des Mikrofons, jeweils per toggle.

Vermutlich wollte Research dir das auch sagen


----------



## LukasGregor (14. Februar 2017)

Naja, wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst, gibts ja auch noch die ATH ADG1X .... naja aber mal ehrlich: wenn du sie beide da hast, nimm das, welches dir besser gefällt.


----------



## zero334 (14. Februar 2017)

Weiß jemand ob es ein Gerät oder Kanel gibt, das ich zwischen das Mikrofonkabel des Headsets und der Soundkarte anschließen kann, welches diese Funktion übernimmt? Ich habe schon im Netz danach gesucht, nur habe ich leider keine Ahnung wie man so etwas nennt. Von daher war die Suchhe leider erfolglos.


----------



## LukasGregor (15. Februar 2017)

Was spricht gegen xFormis Vorschlag...ist vermutlich die eleganteste Lösung?


----------



## xformi (15. Februar 2017)

Man könnte lediglich das Mikronsignal durch einen Audio Umschalter schleifen und dieses entsprechend ins Leere schalten lassen, wodurch das Mikrofon quasi stummgeschaltet wird.
Nimm dann aber lieber eine Lösung mit einrastendem Drehschalter anstatt eines Knopfes zum reindrücken - insbesondere bei preiswerteren Lösungen schalten diese nicht immer


----------



## batZen23 (15. Februar 2017)

Anstatt dem MMX 300 könntest du auch die DT 770 Pro + modmic. Hier hast du die gleichen Kopfhörer wie beim MMX 300 kommst günstiger weg und das modmic gibt es auch mit Mutebutton


----------



## Berky (16. Februar 2017)

Hast du kein Keyboard mit Mute-Taste?

Falls dein Keyboard eine Software hat könnte man auch eine Taste für muten zuweisen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (17. Februar 2017)

Der neue Beyerdynamic MMX 300 (Generation 2) hat eine Kabelfernbedienung mit Mute-Funktion (sowie Lautstärkeregler). Der klingt zudem nochmal ein Eckchen besser.
Kommt die Tage raus. Getestet in der PCGH 03/2017.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## einjojo (22. Februar 2017)

Wisst Ihr vielleicht  ob es den  Beyerdynamic  MMX 300  Generation 2 auch mit  600Ohm Treibern gibt?  Habe mir  am 16. 02 gerade  die MMX 300 Manufaktur  mit  600 Treiber bestellt.


----------



## MircoSfot (22. Februar 2017)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Der neue Beyerdynamic MMX 300 (Generation 2) hat eine Kabelfernbedienung mit Mute-Funktion (sowie Lautstärkeregler). Der klingt zudem nochmal ein Eckchen besser.
> Kommt die Tage raus. Getestet in der PCGH 03/2017.
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Der Beyerdynamic Custom Game (Headsets) Test - HiFi-Kopfhorer als Gaming-Headset - GameStar ist damit nicht zufällig gemeint?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (22. Februar 2017)

Desch ist doch n Custom One Pro mit Ansteck-Mikro.... oder?
Für völlig überteuert.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (23. Februar 2017)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Der Beyerdynamic Custom Game (Headsets) Test - HiFi-Kopfhorer als Gaming-Headset - GameStar ist damit nicht zufällig gemeint?



Das ist sowas wie der kleinere Bruder des MMX 300.
Die beiden Headsets sind jetzt auch in der Kaufberatung, btw.

Custom Game
MMX 300 Generation 2

Gruß,
Phil


----------

